# How is life in Hamburg?



## Kitoo

We are a family with two young children, thinking to move and opening our business in Hamburg. Would like to know more about the quality of life, bilingual schools (either english or Italian) and neighborhoods from people already living there. Any suggestions?
Thank you.


----------



## James3214

Hi Kitoo, 
Quality of life in Hamburg is exceptional. It has one of the highest standards of living in Germany and also the highest average income. 

There are international (English) schools in every city in Germany. I found this one
International School Hamburg
but there are probably others. 

For areas to live, I don't know the areas well enough to recommend any, but hope someone who does can come on here and give some advice.

I am sure you will enjoy living and working in Hamburg.

Good luck.


----------



## Kitoo

*Hamburg*



James3214 said:


> Hi Kitoo,
> Quality of life in Hamburg is exceptional. It has one of the highest standards of living in Germany and also the highest average income.
> 
> There are international (English) schools in every city in Germany. I found this one
> International School Hamburg
> but there are probably others.
> 
> For areas to live, I don't know the areas well enough to recommend any, but hope someone who does can come on here and give some advice.
> 
> I am sure you will enjoy living and working in Hamburg.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi James. 
I've heard that the quality of life is exceptional and the city seems to offer diversity. We are looking for a change. 

Life in Italy is good, but it lacks organization in every sense! We waste a lot of time filing documents, entering public offices etc. You often get lead in a loop trying to get the correct information and sometimes can take months to process requests or paperwork - even a simple change of residency from one comune to another. It's something that really irritates us. 

Salaries in Italy are among the lowest in the EU, but our taxes and cost of housing for example are much higher in proportion. Hamburg's housing market looks rather inexpensive to us. Italians use of the internet is also among the lowest in the EU. Therefore you can't gather information online regarding questions you may have. Italians don't see it as a tool yet, therefore many sites are under-developed. 

We are self-employed, but finding a job here is very difficult and the compensation is little. Italy has this sort of unspoken method of hiring - they hire based on personal recommendations (who you know) and not usually based on merit. The future of our children here is bleak in our opinion unless things change. College grads are living at home, well into their 30's and are unable to support themselves. I was 18 years old, supporting myself while going to college and received a well paid job immediately following (in the US). I want my children to have the same opportunities and independence available to them. 

I hope more people from Hamburg will offer some advice. Thanks for the school information. Our primary concern is with learning the language and for our kids to be able to integrate through a bilingual program at school. 

Thanks again for your reply!


----------

